# 2.11.605.19 Camcorder Problem



## orkillakilla (Jul 9, 2011)

So the problem with the camcorder on this base isn't a kernel issue, as I've tested it with leankernel AND the stock kernel, and neither work. Ran a logcats when the FC occurs

Logcat on stock kernel:
http://pastebin.com/2rZY9Xyi

Logcat on leankernel:
http://pastebin.com/CVJPb2M2

Interesting differences between the two. leankernel I get a LOT more output about camera. Stock kernel was just a few lines.

I'm looking into it. If anyone has any input please share 









I am now going to run a logcat on leankernel to see if there is any difference


----------



## DXJeep (Aug 17, 2011)

I believe it has more todo with the sense 3.5 camera. I tested the sense 2.1 camera and the camcorder works

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## orkillakilla (Jul 9, 2011)

Those logcats are from the stock 2.1 camera. I thought about that as well

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## SP-JESTER (Dec 2, 2011)

idk what it could be. I have tore it apart, tried different frameworks, tried different services.jar, framework.jar's, tried to add line by line to them what it could possibly be. Nothing nothing nothing. Why is our base broken lol HTC FAIL


----------



## CHP (Jul 13, 2011)

Try using the old base's camera?

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## rester555 (Jul 20, 2011)

I have stock rom rooted and stock kernel and everything is working fine... Am I missing something here?


----------

